# Philips 24PFL4505



## patkim (Apr 7, 2011)

Any idea how is this LCD TV. It claims full HD in 24 Inch. 1920x1080p 
I had side by side look with other brands. The colors on this are less bright.
I cud not get clear info on contrast ratio. But it felt ok to eyes!


----------



## direrider (Jun 30, 2011)

patkim said:


> Any idea how is this LCD TV. It claims full HD in 24 Inch. 1920x1080p
> I had side by side look with other brands. The colors on this are less bright.
> I cud not get clear info on contrast ratio. But it felt ok to eyes!



even i would like to know more about this tv, i want one too, just a perfect replacement for my age old 17"crt monitor.

guys please do tell us something, some one please???

i just visited neXT showroom in hyderabad today and i was given a quote of RS.16500 for this TV and was told it is available in stock, the adishwar eletronics store has a price quote of Rs.14990/- on the net, couldnt visit the store today, will visit the store tomorrow.

and realiance digital store guys did not have this in stock, they showed me Toshiba 24" instead it wasnt full HD, and another samsung in the same price range but 22" and LED with 1xHdmi~14900/- and another model LCD-22" with 2xHdmi this one is 14400/-.

now i am really in a dilemma guys please help me pick!!!


----------

